
Twitter to Face Claims by ‘White Advocate’ Over Banned Accounts - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-14/twitter-to-face-claims-by-white-advocate-over-banned-accounts
======
yoklov
Didn't they just win a very similar law suit about this?

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180606/01224439979/court...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180606/01224439979/court-
not-all-impressed-chuck-johnsons-silly-lawsuit-against-twitter-plans-to-grant-
anti-slapp-win-to-twitter.shtml)

------
sincerely
>But he said Taylor properly supported his allegations that Twitter’s policy
of suspending accounts, in the judge’s words, “at any time, for any reason or
for no reason” may be unconscionable and that the company calling itself a
platform devoted to free speech may be misleading and therefore fraudulent.

Does Twitter call itself a platform devoted to free speech?

~~~
cosmiccartel
It used to.

> Generally, we remain neutral as to the content because our general council
> and CEO like to say that we are the free speech wing of the free speech
> party.

[https://www.theguardian.com/media/2012/mar/22/twitter-
tony-w...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2012/mar/22/twitter-tony-wang-
free-speech)

